# cheap back up lights?



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

dont know if this belongs here or not:

what are some good cheap back up lights that i can mount IN my bumper?


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

If you wire these up to your back up lights they should work just fine or even with a switch so you decide when they are on or off... They come with a strobe module that you wouldn't need.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/150950648878?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is something I found on google. These are flush mount led reverse lights. They are gromet mounted.

http://www.gpartsinc.com/p-3563-6-l...?cagpspn=pla&gclid=COq1r4aEmLQCFexAMgodYGkAcQ


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

There are reverse lights here http://www.retro-solutions.net/

They are very bright and not too bad on the wallet. Plug and play led lights. Just search for your type.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

I got an $18 pair of lights from Wal-Mart, mounted them to magnets then wired them to a seven prong plug. I stick 'em to my bumper/hitch frame and plug 'em in. Summer time they sit on a shelf.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

x2 on the retro solution lights!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

here u go......


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

thats a pretty bada** setup, what did those run you? a couple hundred?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

What kind are those?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

x3 on that what are those and where did u get them


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

https://www.rigidindustries.com/category-s/191.htm


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

not cheap but well worth the money


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

with backrack lights on to.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

just backrack

















my helpers


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Way to expensive for my dutch blood. Very nicely done though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks, I've ordered some more lights for the front. They arenot cheap, been down that road a few times.


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

They look great!! White light is far better then the yellowish colour your rack lights shine. 

The pics show how to do it as well if anyone decides to put the same lights in. 

I give you 2 Thumbs Up and a :salute:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Fantastic;1538598 said:


> They look great!! White light is far better then the yellowish colour your rack lights shine.
> 
> The pics show how to do it as well if anyone decides to put the same lights in.
> 
> I give you 2 Thumbs Up and a :salute:


Thanks, I was going to do a full thread but I got lazy. Thats why I did so many pics


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I bought rubber mounted amber fog lights from NAPA and mounted them on a bracket that goes on the hitch in winter. I like the amber light when it's snowing hard.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1538050 said:


> https://www.rigidindustries.com/category-s/191.htm


Awesome light..Thumbs Up

Agree they are not "cheap" but well worth every penny.
I just dont understand the word cheap. This is a piece of equipment used on a vehicle some make a living with.

Buy once cry once. I have alot of expensive hobbies. over the years you learn a lot . Do it right or dont do it. Dont mean to offend anyone at all. Just never understood why some people use garbage.


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

Maleko;1539320 said:


> Awesome light..Thumbs Up
> 
> Agree they are not "cheap" but well worth every penny.
> I just dont understand the word cheap. This is a piece of equipment used on a vehicle some make a living with.
> ...


I'm not offended... I don't plow for a living. This is the first time I've ever owned a truck and decided I'll plow with it... Pending snow fall 

Having said that everyone has different budgets they can draw funds from for equipment. Some might need less expensive items to get by for a year or two until established or they have 10 billion kids and need all the money to go toward food, schooling, etc...

To me these lights are expensive as I counld't justify spending that amount for plowing my drive way and family members driveways. But for a living spending the time in a plow truck that some do I would totally pay for something like these https://www.rigidindustries.com/category-s/191.htm as it could make the difference of running into something or worse over someone.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Maleko;1539320 said:


> Awesome light..Thumbs Up
> 
> Agree they are not "cheap" but well worth every penny.
> I just dont understand the word cheap. This is a piece of equipment used on a vehicle some make a living with.
> ...


Agreed! You pretty much said exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

It'd sure be nice to be in a condition where I could afford the luxury of operating like that. If I couldn't get the job done with "garbage" then I wouldn't be able to pay my mortgage. I'm glad I don't seem to have as much trouble with cheap stuff as many people have.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

I got one set of these under my truck right now and they work great. I just ordered another set for up on the back rack. They are cheep but work great and if they brake off some how then I can just replace them and not be pissed at myself. lol I believe that these are the same ones that strobes n more sell for twice the cost.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200840532080?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

badass lights olddog

i might have to get a pair as well...
those lightbars are sick too


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Well done man! Nice dogs too! Is that one a Newf or Newf mix? Gotta say, I have never been good at the electrical part - and I am sure it is not that hare, but honestly, just never did it - no reason, just never got into it - I really need to! You hardwired it in through the taillights? Looks great!


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

I've read a lot of good reviews on these lights (link below) and they are much more reasonably priced. Check out the ZX series for options.
I learned early on the importance of buying quality products/tools and have no problem spending money when justified but you'll have a hard time pulling $400+ out of my pocket for a pair of backup/work lights.

*http://www.ddmtuning.com/Product-Categories/LED-Bulbs-Lights/Truck-ATV-Marine*

Nice job olddog.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mopard;1611362 said:


> I've read a lot of good reviews on these lights (link below) and they are much more reasonably priced. Check out the ZX series for options.
> I learned early on the importance of buying quality products/tools and have no problem spending money when justified but you'll have a hard time pulling $400+ out of my pocket for a pair of backup/work lights.
> 
> *http://www.ddmtuning.com/Product-Categories/LED-Bulbs-Lights/Truck-ATV-Marine*
> ...


Thanks

If not the back, how about the front then? yea there bit pricey but its only money.....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1612441 said:


> Thanks
> 
> If not the back, how about the front then? yea there bit pricey but its only money.....
> 
> ...


Dually D2's are better


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Those are the D2's


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Would look good if you could replace the Ford factory fogs with those. I have a set of the 6 leds d2s and 4 led the D's. I have the D 2s mounted off to the side of my box so the sides are light up especially for salting. flush mount idea is neat but mine would be covered in salt dust.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Those are my plans after the season


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Some nice set ups with the ddm tuning lights in this thread...http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115215&page=10

I like the rigid lights just a little pricey for the back of the truck.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

fordtruck661;1540143 said:


> I got one set of these under my truck right now and they work great. I just ordered another set for up on the back rack. They are cheep but work great and if they brake off some how then I can just replace them and not be pissed at myself. lol I believe that these are the same ones that strobes n more sell for twice the cost.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200840532080?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


I stay away from any large round lights like those. They stick out to far & tend to get knocked off the bumper or rack where they're mounted. I prefer low profile oval shaped led lights. They can be found pretty cheap on Ebay.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Snow Commandor;1615461 said:


> I stay away from any large round lights like those. They stick out to far & tend to get knocked off the bumper or rack where they're mounted. I prefer low profile oval shaped led lights. They can be found pretty cheap on Ebay.


I have had the lights under my truck and on my back rack for whole winter and have not had any problems. and I always back into piles of snow. It all depends on where you put the lights...I have them up under the bumper.


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

DMM Tuning led lights. Makes night into daylight, for real. absolutely love them. Have two on my back rack, and two on the plow light rack. They are very reasonably priced too.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

mark268;1703872 said:


> DMM Tuning led lights. Makes night into daylight, for real.


These little guys? <http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/GT-LED> That looks like some serious heat sink on the back of their cases, which suggests there's some high power there.

I went to DMM's main page, but kept getting "The product you were searching for could not be found" when I clicked on LED Work Lamps. Doing a search on "work lamps" brought up the GT Series page.

Are you using spots or floods on your truck?


----------



## Grambo170 (Jan 6, 2013)

well I got out today in the cold weather and installed the leds I got from Strobes N More EFlood 2500 Lumen Flood Light, All I can say is WOW, I backed up tonight and my neighbor came out wanting to know who was shining a spot light in his windows. I'll get a pic up tomorrow GREAT light thank strobes N more.
For mounting on a 2013 Chevy Silverado 2500HD just remove the plastic plugs holding trim under bumper enlarge hole and perfect mount.


----------



## Grambo170 (Jan 6, 2013)

Couldn't wait hers a couple of pic's I just shot


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1612441 said:


> Thanks
> 
> If not the back, how about the front then? yea there bit pricey but its only money.....
> 
> ...


Old Dog - How those lights on the front working - still good? Thoughts on them? You have them hardwired to parking? Or how - keep em on while driving? THanks


----------

